# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Testobolin From Alpha Pharma

## Drops

Testosterone Enanthate 250 mg/ml

Product serial/code has been verified, it's legit.

----------


## VenicePump

> Testosterone Enanthate 250 mg/ml
> 
> Product serial/code has been verified, it's legit.


How do you verify serial/code ?

----------

